# Weird turkey call...



## ripjack13

Just playing around with stuff. Made a turkey call out of a coaster made from slice of polished agate and a stabilized bangle core out of redwood burl. I roughed up the surface with my diamond plate. It actually is a decent sound. More for soft cuts and purrs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Schroedc

Interesting....

I'll be trying my first pot call this week, Any pointers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yea....make sure your lathe shaft doesn't move side to side...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

We need to hear it before any WAY COOL! ratings can be rendered.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'll get one up tomorrow....


----------



## DaveHawk

Thats cool, hows your sound ?


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123

It is pretty Marc and sounds pretty darn good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods

Sounds pretty good!!!

Nice thinking out of the box.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Interesting. It has a very different sound to it, not at all like any of the pot or box calls I have. If it brings one in that's all that matters. It could be the Tom thinks WTF is THAT!? and has to go check it out. BAM!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody

Geodes are hollow. That looks like a slice of agate. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

HomeBody said:


> Geodes are hollow. That looks like a slice of agate. Gary



Aha! That's it! I couldn't think of the correct term....thank you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody

I've got a whole bunch of agate slabs if you need any. Multi colored. Most larger than your example. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

HomeBody said:


> I've got a whole bunch of agate slabs if you need any. Multi colored. Most larger than your example. Gary


I'm interested....I'll pm ya about it later on tonight.


----------



## Rick Howard

Neat little sucker. Kinda reminds me a the old lynch jet. I have been messing with some cluck and purr pots lately too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

Good sound Marc-nice soft call it would be good for the close ones. I want one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

JR Parks said:


> Good sound Marc-nice soft call it would be good for the close ones. I want one!!!



Well, lemme see how many my wife has to give me. At the moment it was just a whim, and I only have 2 slices.


----------



## JR Parks

Ill have to keep my eye out as well - what diameter is that? And I like whims!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not sure off hand. It was the inside of a bangle. So, maybe finished an 1-1/2"?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Cool!!! bringing something different to the table .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I'll be trying my first pot call this week, Any pointers?




Make it sound sexy to attract the big Tom's & lead them when you shoot!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

